# Fluff-a-Butt Puppy!



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I got some new tiny service dog equipment for Jet, my mpoo pup that is in training to be my service dog. He looks silly and POOFY in his vest.

I am used to handling and training labs for service dogs. I'm not quite brave enough to train a little fluffy dog out in public. He's brilliant smart and doing great learning his job, but everyone else sees a stupid fluff-ball. I bought a soft sided carrier to hide him while he is working. :blush:


Jet Puppy Vest by tortoise11, on Flickr


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

SO cute! Look at that face! Love him!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, what a sweet little guy. I know he will make a great service dog, fluff and all.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Such a cutie! I once heard about a little Papillon who qualified as one of the best service dogs ever. Jet should be good and fluffy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...what a sweet little face!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

He is a looker!!!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! He's adorable! I would never be able to hide all that cuteness!!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

oh my goodness he is just TOO cute!! Look at that little face! And all that fluff! I love it! And I would NOT be able to abide his coat that says "do not distract"  I'd just HAVE to give him a pet (possibly while making annoying kissing sounds and telling him what a cute boy he is) lol


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> oh my goodness he is just TOO cute!! Look at that little face! And all that fluff! I love it! And I would NOT be able to abide his coat that says "do not distract"  I'd just HAVE to give him a pet (possibly while making annoying kissing sounds and telling him what a cute boy he is) lol


In this state that is a felony. Just sayin' :angel: lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's absolutely adorable!! If you don't like all the fluff, he can be trimmed down so he isn't fluffy like that. If I had a pup like that, I wouldn't be hiding him for anything. I would be really proud to show him off and talk about his work. How do you train him if he is hidden?_


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Eeeek! So cute!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, what a face! How could anyone possibly resist?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

spoospirit said:


> _He's absolutely adorable!! If you don't like all the fluff, he can be trimmed down so he isn't fluffy like that. If I had a pup like that, I wouldn't be hiding him for anything. I would be really proud to show him off and talk about his work. How do you train him if he is hidden?_


He is training to be medical alert, so he will monitor my breathing, heartrate and behavior. He can do that from a soft-sided carrier in the child seat of a shopping cart. Actually he can do that _better_ from the shopping cart than from the floor, so it might work out well.

I do love the fluff and intend to grow him into an AKC puppy cut and Continental after that. I might get my fill after that and do a kennel cut which would work nicely with a vest.


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Is it even possible to say 'no' to a face that cute?! What a sweetie!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

He's adorable  

There is no shame in using smaller dogs for service work. They are preferred for certain type of service work for their ability to be held and kept close to the body. As someone working in the service dog field (I have trained several standards for service work) I would think it would be much more important at this point in his training for him to be taught public access etiquette and allowed the opportunity to walk on his own and experience the sights, sounds, and smells from beyond the constraints of a soft-sided carrier. I may be completely wrong (I have never trained a smaller dog) but I would worry that keeping him "isolated" could possibly lead to suspicious behavior, or even fears or insecurities if there comes a time when he _needs_ to be able to work and not be in a carrier. He is young and at a very critical and impressionable stage in his development for a service dog. I also notice no "in training" patches on his vest to make it clear that he isn't fully trained yet (they could be not visible because of the angle, I realize).


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Too cute! I always think poodle service dogs have it harder than other breeds ... it is just not humanly possible to resist a poodle puppy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous, but I tend to agree with Sookster about the need for socialising. He will be a happier dog, and welcome everywhere, if he gets a thorough grounding in everything as a pup. But perhaps you are doing all of that, and the "training trips" are extra?


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jet is adorable. I think it's great that he's in training to be a service mini-poo  Don't be ashamed of his fluff, be proud!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Sookster said:


> He's adorable
> 
> There is no shame in using smaller dogs for service work. They are preferred for certain type of service work for their ability to be held and kept close to the body. As someone working in the service dog field (I have trained several standards for service work) I would think it would be much more important at this point in his training for him to be taught public access etiquette and allowed the opportunity to walk on his own and experience the sights, sounds, and smells from beyond the constraints of a soft-sided carrier. I may be completely wrong (I have never trained a smaller dog) but I would worry that keeping him "isolated" could possibly lead to suspicious behavior, or even fears or insecurities if there comes a time when he _needs_ to be able to work and not be in a carrier. He is young and at a very critical and impressionable stage in his development for a service dog. I also notice no "in training" patches on his vest to make it clear that he isn't fully trained yet (they could be not visible because of the angle, I realize).


You're right, I haven't used the carrier yet. I still haven't sewn patches onto it.  When we go into pet stores he is on his own feet. I took him into the bank and a gas station with me when I was having a bad day health-wise. I held him for those trips. He is going to have to learn to see the world from serveral points of view. He's wonderfully confident, attentive, but just enough independence. Really nice dog.

I have a patches and pins that say "Training, NO eye contact, touch, or talk" I have "Do No Distract" and some others. I bought a lot of patches this time. Found a great place to get them. High quality and reasonable prices.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He sounds perfect - I suspect you could cover him from head to toe in badges, and people will still not be able to resist cooing over him!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

tortoise said:


> You're right, I haven't used the carrier yet. I still haven't sewn patches onto it.  When we go into pet stores he is on his own feet. I took him into the bank and a gas station with me when I was having a bad day health-wise. I held him for those trips. He is going to have to learn to see the world from serveral points of view. He's wonderfully confident, attentive, but just enough independence. Really nice dog.
> 
> I have a patches and pins that say "Training, NO eye contact, touch, or talk" I have "Do No Distract" and some others. I bought a lot of patches this time. Found a great place to get them. High quality and reasonable prices.


Ick I hate going into gas stations! Kudos to you. Every time I have ever taken a dog into one they give me a hard time, and its such a "short" exposure that I never find it worth the effort. Good that he's confident. We always carry our puppies in the beginning just to get them used to things while still feeling secure. And I can imagine it's hard to get anything done with such a cute little ball of fluff and everyone trying to ask you about him. 

Do you mind me asking where you found the patches? I work with program dogs mostly, but do have some clients that choose to owner-train and I'm always looking for good resources for them. 

FJM, you are SO right. You can plaster "DO NOT PET" all over your dog and people still won't cooperate.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Sookster said:


> Ick I hate going into gas stations! Kudos to you. Every time I have ever taken a dog into one they give me a hard time, and its such a "short" exposure that I never find it worth the effort. Good that he's confident. We always carry our puppies in the beginning just to get them used to things while still feeling secure. And I can imagine it's hard to get anything done with such a cute little ball of fluff and everyone trying to ask you about him.
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you found the patches? I work with program dogs mostly, but do have some clients that choose to owner-train and I'm always looking for good resources for them.
> 
> FJM, you are SO right. You can plaster "DO NOT PET" all over your dog and people still won't cooperate.


I normally don't do gas station because it's a hassle, but it was a bad day and I didn't even care if someone tried to confront me.

I got my patches from Creative Clam - creativeclam.com. They are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! I love the poodle service dog design. These patches are sublimation printing, so they are about 1/2 the price of embroidered, but they wear better and are easier to read.

Yes, people do not cooperate. When I started training service dogs (2005) I did not have my disability paperwork in order, so I was really anxious. But dealing with the people who do not back off or take a hint has me becoming more and more bold. (Plus now I have all my papaerwork sorted out and I know the state and federal laws pertaining to service dogs.) I have had to physically remove people's hands from my dog. Or put up my hand and push them away. It goes so fast, I just say "No!". It's the people that are all "OMg, I Loove Animals!" that have me running, lol. But people that keep their cool or don't really care, we'll stop and ask them to pet so we can train the dog to not solicit attention and tolerate petting. I say "we" because I'm usually doing public access training with a group of friends/former owner-train clients. In general, walk fast and under no circumstances make eye contact.  I'm a sucker for well-behaved children and I'll stop and ask them if they want to pet. I am not sure if I will do this with Jet due to the cute factor!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*tortoise*, 

"But people that keep their cool or don't really care, we'll stop and ask them to pet so we can train the dog to not solicit attention and tolerate petting. I say "we" because I'm usually doing public access training with a group of friends/former owner-train clients. In general, walk fast and under no circumstances make eye contact. I'm a sucker for well-behaved children and I'll stop and ask them if they want to pet. I am not sure if I will do this with Jet due to the cute factor!"


Since I've had my awareness raised on the proper conduct around a service dog, I will step back from the same space and look from afar before I will interrupt a working dog, unless others or myself are invited. I don't trust myself that near a poodle to not want to speak to it!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

petitpie said:


> *tortoise*,
> 
> "But people that keep their cool or don't really care, we'll stop and ask them to pet so we can train the dog to not solicit attention and tolerate petting. I say "we" because I'm usually doing public access training with a group of friends/former owner-train clients. In general, walk fast and under no circumstances make eye contact. I'm a sucker for well-behaved children and I'll stop and ask them if they want to pet. I am not sure if I will do this with Jet due to the cute factor!"
> 
> ...


You just might get to pet the dog, in that case. In general the rule petting a service dog is: the person can go to the dog to pet it, BUT the dog cannot go to the person.

I don't mind an audience/people watching from a distance. It the ones that come up close trying to start a conversation but all their attention is on the dog. If someone comes up to talk to me, the dog doesn't react. It is the high pitched baby talk, leaning over that is the problem. :argh: So if youcan make eye contact with the handler and approach a team, talk to the handler and pretend the dog doesn't exist - your best bet at getting a chance to love on the dog. If you have permission to pet the dog, don't expect the dog to meet you in the middle like when you pet a 'pet' dog. You will have to go to the dog to pet it.

More etiquette: Do not ask what is wrong with the handler. You can ask what the dog does. Don't bother asking the dog's name - they will probably give you a fake name. I simply refuse to tell my dog's name - it is a command! NEVER talk to the dog using it's name and NEVER tell a service dog to do something ... unless you like being in jail. (I love the service dog laws in WI, very protective.) Please don't tell us about your "amazing" average dog that you suddenly think should be a service dog. Please don't tell us about your disabled friend who "should get a dog." And don't try to argue about training method, and don't try to tell the handler that their beautiful healthy dog is too skinny. (Unless you are a vet and the dog is too skinny). I have no "too skinny" comments on Jet beause all his fluff. :aetsch:

I have a client/friend who has a cocker-golden mix. Funniest looking dog. And they have had HUGE problems with the dog soliciting attention. At 18 months old, after hundreds of hours of training, this test point was keeping them from certifying. We spent a day at the mall and were able to figure out that the dog was reacting ONLY to the people that were trying to go ga-ga over her. And ironic that the people that were wanting to love on the dog were causing the dog to be punished. People that ignored the dog, then the dog ignored the people and the dog got rewarded.

Depending on the training used (and many service dogs are trained harshly), wanting to love on the dog may cause the dog to be punished. Remember that when you see a gorgeous working dog that you want to kiss. 

:Hopping off my soapbox: lol


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*tortoise*,

Thanks again for such detailed information on service dog etiquette. The only working dog that I've ever had the pleasure to be around and to watch from afar was a lovely Golden Retriever that slept under a table while his owner took a weaving class with students coming and going. He was a wonderful animal that I was lucky enough to see. Everyone ignored the dog, and also at the same time took care to notice him and his owner's needs. I think we all learned alot from them both. They were an amazing twosome.


----------

